

Ask HN: Apple TV or Mac Mini? - winanga

I'm looking at buying an Apple TV or Mac Mini to use as a home media centre.  Which one would you recommend?  And have you tried running Linux on either of them?
======
brk
I have several of each running for the same application.

I'd recommend the Mini. It does everything the ATV does, and much more, for
not a lot of extra $$$.

The ATV is a nice little device, but you're fairly limited in what you can
really do with it (no Netflix streaming, for example). One nice this about the
ATV is that you can stream audio TO it from iTunes on another machine, I use
that feature a lot.

~~~
winanga
Thank you @brk

